# Pressure pot selection



## Nick Rocco (Jan 20, 2016)

I have been turning pens for several years but have finally decided to try my hand at casting some blanks.  I have decided to use Alumilite which means I will need a pressure pot.  I am wondering if I can get a few recommendations from those that are using them.

Thanks


----------



## mark james (Jan 20, 2016)

*Pressure Pot Threads*

Hi Nick:  Welcome from Medina.

If you click on the "Search" function (3'rd from the right above in the blue bar), and enter Pressure Pot, there are several previous threads that have a lot of nice discussions.

Here's one:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/hf-pressure-pot-126654/

To answer your question directly (or indirectly) :tongue:.  I myself use a Harbor Freight and keep my working PSI at 40 and do not push it's tested limits.

If you are serious about doing a lot of casting, you may want to consider a Binks Pot.  But there is a lot of good info in the previous threads.

If you are available, the Ohio Chapter will be meeting at Hartville Hardware on February 20.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f84/feb-meeting-137464/


----------



## Nick Rocco (Jan 20, 2016)

Mark,
Thanks for the info.  
I will do a little more reading

I will also trybto attend the Feb 20 meeting.

Thanks again!


----------

